# Which one survival/prepper/doom book affected you the most?



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

Many of us have read many of them. They *all* can cause the need for more tinfoil. :TFH: All can make you not sleep well. :run: But there is always the one that either came first or hit the biggest nerve for you.


*So which book freaked/concerned or affected you the most? 


Post just ONE... not a whole list.* 





For me it was "World Made by Hand". Not because it was the "worst" (it's def NOT the worst!!)... but simply because it was the *first* of that type I had read on *PURPOSE* after watching/reading the "Long Emergency" debates threads all over the net.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Freaked me out? none
Enjoyed? One Second After, Lights Out, The Stand (kinda freaky I guess) Farnhams Freehold was my first


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Alas, Babylon was my first. I enjoyed it and still think about some things that happened in it. Right now though, I am halfway through Deep Winter and it has made me think a lot more about what we would need in such an emergency.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

One Second After, definitely.


----------



## PeachyLeigh (Sep 24, 2011)

just one?! I can't ... It is a toss up between One Second After and Lights Out... ( I enjoy Zombie books too). 

They all make me think and I play the "What would I/we do if x-y-z happened?! like it did in the book?


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

One Second After is the only one I've read.It didn't freak me out,but it made me consider things I hadn't thought of.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Lights Out would have to be my pick.


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

One Second After and Deep winter.. 
One Second After really made me think... sometimes way to much.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

One second after.


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

Definitely One Second After. I still can't get some of the scenes out of my mind.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Alas, Babylon was the first one I had read and it has stuck with me. I now have an overwhelming urge to buy salt every time I see it.

One Second After was thought provoking as well and mildly disturbing.


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

Did you mean just fiction or nonfiction too? I read Survival Guns when it came out around 1976 and that's when I started seriously thinking about it. I enjoyed Lucifer's Hammer on the fiction side when it was printed, and it also got me thinking about preparing.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

One Second After - I read it then got my hubby to read it and that finally got him to accept prepping as a good idea. For that reason alone it tops Deep Winter which is my favorite because it has a lot of good advice woven into the story.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Ok, MY 1st one was One Second after! Got me on the ball more so!!! (now Im on Shattered (after Deep winter) and cant stop reading it!!! )


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

The Boy Scout Handbook, 1963. 

Never been the same since.


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

The Stand, The Postman, & early on, The Missing Persons League. I've always been drawn to "end of the world" scenarios, though I found prepping late in life.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Which book affected me the most? It has to be "The Road"


----------



## MountainCat (Aug 15, 2011)

For me it was The Handmaid's Tale by Margaret Atwood. Totally changed my view of the world.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

_Alas, Babylon_ and _Lucifers Hammer_.


----------



## stickinthemud (Sep 10, 2003)

Alas, Babylon


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Some great books have been named. My first was Earth Abides, I still read it occasionally. A Gift Upon the Shore by MK Wren also tops my list


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

whiskeylivewire said:


> Alas, Babylon was the first one I had read and it has stuck with me. I now have an overwhelming urge to buy salt every time I see it.
> 
> One Second After was thought provoking as well and mildly disturbing.


Since watching Jericho on Netflix I have added to my salt supply as well!!


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Patriots


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

Another vote for Alas, Babylon. I reread it every year.


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

TnAndy said:


> The Boy Scout Handbook, 1963.
> 
> Never been the same since.


ound:


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well 'Alas Babylon' written by Pat Frank was the 1st that I had ever read - since it was written back in the early 1960's. My parents kept a copy of it along with the US Gov't issued "CD" (Civil Defense) booklets that were issued in the 1960's.

Then I discovered "Earth Abides" written by George Stewart as a pre-teen. Not a bad book for having been written in the late 1940's.

I have worn out several copies of "Lucifer's Hammer" by Larry Niven, so it must be the one that has influenced me the most. Heck there is an asteroid strike, cannibal army, getting to your pre-prepped "bug out location" and being sent away by the 'hired help' - shows that all of the money in the world wont do you much good when TSHTF! 

Yet another book that he had written with Jerry Pournell - "Foot Fall" is about an alien invasion, and is another good guide on how to deal with a SHTF scenario.


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

Wanderer0101 said:


> Another vote for Alas, Babylon. I reread it every year.


Though I have to say that Malevil is a very close second.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

My favorite "Survival" book would be Surviving Off Off-Grid..changed my thinking forever.
My favorite doomer book has to be Deep Winter, in part because it takes place just a few hours from where we live.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

I haven't read any of the 'doom' type books folks are mentioning here. But I suppose the book that affected my outlook most was Atlas Shrugged. It was written in 1949 if I'm not mistaken, but every issue raised in the book applies to today. I expect a total 'meltdown' of our country, and very probably the entire globe, although it may not all be simultaneous. I just wish I had a place of safety and sanity to fly off to as the lights blink out around me.


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

Alas, Babylon/ Lucifer's Hammer/ One Second After/ Earth Abides probably in that order.

I didn't read Earth Abides until last year, but found digging into the author's history quite fascinating, particularly that he was in the army in WWI, contracted a lung disease (HAD to have been the 1918 pandemic flu) and eventually, after years of being a semi-invalid, had a big chunk of one lung surgically removed. Easy to see the book as his meditation on "what if" the 1918 situation had been worse?


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

The Stand. I read it as a kid and it gave me the hebby gebbies.


----------



## Chad (Feb 3, 2011)

One second after, mostly because, to me it strikes a very real and modern threat not some far flung idea. Also because in my opinion it was VERY well written. Certainly got me doing more research, which lead me to more prepping.


----------



## whitewolf (Nov 9, 2003)

Toss up between The Stand and Lucifers Hammer.


----------



## lacy (Apr 15, 2006)

I've read One Second After and it got me to thinking about "what ifs". Then I read The Sheep Look Up by John Brunner. It was written in the early 70s and is eerie in that it depicts some of situations that we're seeing today.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

"The Diary of Anne Frank", in a roundaboutish way.


----------



## tickranch (Jan 6, 2007)

'Unintended Consequences'


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

"As a Thief in the Night" - by Roger Young. It contains many of the prophecies from the Bible and from our church leaders (LDS) through the years. His conclusions are all wrong, but it was nice to have so many of the prophecies in one place. Knowing what's coming- what else can you do but prepare?


----------



## ragingbull (Aug 11, 2008)

One Second After


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

'Survivors' by Terry Nation.
It kind of got me thinking,then others came along.


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

Brave New World
Alas, Babylon
(and oddly) Gone with the Wind


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

InvalidID said:


> The Stand. I read it as a kid and it gave me the hebby gebbies.


I was in high school... I couldn't finish it. But I can see now where it has had some influence in my way of thinking.


----------



## SLD Farm (Dec 19, 2007)

I read Alas, Babylon when I was 15yrs old and it has always stuck with me. Also, I have always been drawn to stories about the pioneers. I love to read diaries and 1st hand accounts from the 1700 to 1880 time periods. Lets not also forget stories from the South during the Civil War and how they made due in extreme shortages and conflict. Inspiring all of it.


----------



## Strange Bear (May 13, 2002)

First one would be My Side of the Mountain


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh yeah, My side of the mountain, I forgot about that one. Not really a prepping book, but definately big on self-sufficiency. I loved that one.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm reading Shattered, and I think it's more nerve racking than Deep Winter, as up to where I am, has overtones of the news (government and taxing and the auditorium, for those that read it). Very good writing.

And this will bring it up for those that missed this thread and suggestions the first time.


----------



## Honey Berry (Oct 22, 2005)

I like The Stand and Alas, Babylon. I just ordered One Second After from Amazon this afternoon.


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

Another vote here for One Second After


----------



## psk1 (Sep 17, 2011)

Another vote here for One Second After


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm showing my age, but it was the Left Behind series way back prior to 2000:

[YOUTUBE]vXRrVrkFYlo[/YOUTUBE]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXRrVrkFYlo[/ame]


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

One second after stuck with me. I have read several times.

As a teen I read the stand and it scaired me to death, but I never made the connection that things like that could really happen until I was well grown.

I thought alas, babylon was stupid.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Sorry, duplicate post


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

Lucifer's Hammer


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

bourbonred said:


> Oh yeah, My side of the mountain, I forgot about that one. Not really a prepping book, but definately big on self-sufficiency. I loved that one.


I love that book too. One of my favorite growing up. I wonder if my copy is still around somewhere?


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

I have a bigger list of duds than one's that may have influenced me. But for an enjoyable read it would have to be "A World made by hand" mostly because two of the characters live nearby. For a most enjoyable depressing read "The Road" is my all time favorite. I just love the stark desolation of the aftermath. I would pick up the book and I was home. As an aside, for a good movie "Max Manus" man of war". A true story about Norway's top,and most incredible underground fighter against Nazi occupation. The only drawback is it's subtitled so you got to pay attention.


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

Only having read the 3 in the "Deep Winter" series and "One second after" of this genre, I'd have to say "One Second After". I thoroughly enjoyed the "deep winter" series though and as others had said, it's interesting to see how they handled things. However, One Second After brings it to an entirely different level IMHO.

Going to check out some of the others mentioned here though.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

We honestly haven't read any of them. I think the one statement that has caused us to store a bit more food was actually David Wilkerson's statement of March 2009, an urgent message. We don't have years and years worth of food storage for Armegeddon type event though like some people, we just have a bit more than one season's worth. But even before Wilkerson gave the prophesy Andrew Strom and others were saying the same thing though. Tough times are coming, even worse than we see now.
http://davidwilkersontoday.blogspot.com/2009/03/urgent-message.html

I don't really believe an end of the world catastrophe is coming or anarchy or anything like that. But I do think God has been warning everyone of some tough times for the next few years. It's not a good time to be taking out a new mortgage or new car loan or anything like that. And it's not a time to be wasteful. I really believe the "thousand fires" and catastrophe Wilkerson prophesied is actually demonstrations like we are seeing now that will probably become violent like they have in other nations. It's scary to think about the LA type riots going throughout the US. But because greed has caused the ultra wealthy to become so powerful in political circles, I fear the "hopeless" of society might resort to more than peaceful demonstrations. It is scary.


----------



## gideonprime (Oct 17, 2007)

From when I was a little kid . . ."The Girl Who Owned a City".

Virus Kills all people over 12 and a girl gets friends together and they take over a large building. Very good as I recall. Started me on my "what if" thinking.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

The Bible.

Particularly the Old Testament. It's filled with stories of civilizations collapsing and the struggle of God's people to endure hardships, judgements, and slavery. At times they prosper and at times they suffer, but they're still here.

It's my favorite survival book.


----------



## rdhdstpchild (Jul 13, 2009)

Ditto on "The Stand" but before that was "Swan Song" by Robert R McCammon. I was in middle school the first time I read it. Started me along the path of "what if" way back then and helped me over the years to keep my eyes open to what's going on around me. Been through numerous copies over the years and well worth the price every time a new copy is needed!


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

Robinson Crusoe got me thinking as a child, then Alas Babylon and The Girl Who Owned a City in middle school. Didn't freak me out, but did make me think and all were great reads.

SBJ


----------



## Teri (Jan 13, 2003)

The Road.
Couldn't get it out of my head for weeks.


----------



## purecaffeine (Nov 4, 2011)

_One Second After_ got me really down ... though I suspect that it'll be overtaken by _The Road_ once I read it (watched the film - depressing as ****).


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

I liked _One Second After_ - it was the first of the genre I read. But _Deep Winter_ really struck a chord. I know the area the book is set in, and the natural disaster that starts it all off is quite realistic.

I didn't like _The Road_ at all - thought is was boring and poorly written, had to force myself to finish it.


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

Our own Alan Hagan's story "We Interupt This Program"  

Sure I've read some of the other ones mentioned previously such as "The Stand", but to me at the time it was just entertainment. 

AT Hagan's story is the first one I had read after getting off rat race treadmill, having kids, watching the after effects of Hurricane Katrina, and starting to think about learning to be more self sufficient and less reliant on others for everything. 

I discovered this subforum, that story was pinned to the top, it was quite an eye opener for me at the time. Helping me look at various things from a "What if" type of mindset. 

Since then I've really enjoyed the Deep Winter series, Lights Out, and One Second After.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Wags said:


> I liked _One Second After_ - it was the first of the genre I read. But _Deep Winter_ really struck a chord. I know the area the book is set in, and the natural disaster that starts it all off is quite realistic.
> 
> I didn't like _The Road_ at all - thought is was boring and poorly written, had to force myself to finish it.


Boy do I agree with you about The Road .


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

purecaffeine said:


> _One Second After_ got me really down ... though I suspect that it'll be overtaken by _The Road_ once I read it (watched the film - depressing).


IMHO, "The Road" protrays the most relatistic account of what will happen to the majority of sheeple in a severe TEOTWAWKI scenario.


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> Which book affected me the most? It has to be "The Road"


Ah... had forgotten that one.
Good book. Disturbing.
I did start out thinking it was boring... but the reality of it made me hang on. No flashy lights, nor too-weird stuff. VERY realistic.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

> Which book affected me the most? It has to be "The Road"


I just read that! Started it yesterday & finished it this evening. I fisrt thought I wasn't going to like it, but I kept reading & it held me captive. Now I want to see the movie.

I ahven't read The Stand, but have the movie. That is some freaky, scary stuff.

Now I guess I will need to get One Second After.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

An article online about peak oil is what really got me intensified about prepping


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

When I was a kid, I read a lot of pioneer stories. One called, Seven Alone, IIRC, spoke to me. Swiss Family Robinson was another favorite book, as was My Side of The Mountain.

As an adult, One Second After, Lights Out and We Interrupt This Story, followed by the Deep Winter series and most of JD Young's stories have influenced me. Sorry, I know you said just one, but I can't narrow it down to a single book!


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

The Long Winter by laura ingalls wilder. Read it when I was a kid.... amazing how close they all came to starving that winter.

Moldy


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

for people reading this thread, and have not investigated the Vault 

here is the link to "We Interrupt This Story" by A.T. Hagan

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=192640


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Wendy said:


> I just read that! Started it yesterday & finished it this evening. I fisrt thought I wasn't going to like it, but I kept reading & it held me captive. Now I want to see the movie.
> 
> I ahven't read The Stand, but have the movie. That is some freaky, scary stuff.
> 
> Now I guess I will need to get One Second After.


To me, "The Stand" was more of a science fiction or supernatural movie than one based on a possible future reality.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Thanks for the link Angie - I read it a long time ago, have to go read it again.


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

Here's one in the general genre, perhaps never mentioned here, even, that isn't my *most* influential but one which keeps coming back to mind when I think about the subject:
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...keep+us+here&sprefix=things+that+keep+us+here

"The Things that Keep Us Here" by Carla Buckley. The disaster that causes widespread collapse is pandemic avian flu. The author's husband is in real life the director of planning or some such at Ohio State for student health issues, so her background seems fairly plausible. The book itself is somewhat heavier on family and neighborhood stresses and interpersonal psychology, in a good way, with well-fleshed-out characters, than other such books I've liked. Anyway, it's available paperback on Amazon for around $4 inc S&H.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

radiofish said:


> Well 'Alas Babylon' written by Pat Frank was the 1st that I had ever read - since it was written back in the early 1960's. My parents kept a copy of it along with the US Gov't issued "CD" (Civil Defense) booklets that were issued in the 1960's.
> 
> Then I discovered "Earth Abides" written by George Stewart as a pre-teen. Not a bad book for having been written in the late 1940's.
> 
> ...


Probably have to say Lucifer's Hammer too.
Honorable mention to Malevil [readers digest condensed version!


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

Unintended Consequences- Defintly affected me the most.

As for doom, teotw type, one second after


----------



## NewDad (Nov 16, 2005)

Have you read those stories where all the characters are interested in is acquiring more guns? How about those where they have a 7 digit trust fun and can afford to bury 10,000 gallon propane tanks in their back yard. Most of these don't hold my interest but while I've read hundreds over the years, only a few stand out because I can relate to the characters. In these stories, the main story line focuses on common everyday real people and I can connect with them.

These would include: Lights out, We interrupt this program and Deep Winter. 

I know you asked for one but all three are equally great.


----------



## machinist (Aug 3, 2010)

I agree with NewDad. Most of the PAW fiction out there is not very realistic, nor very helpful for average folks. The pro authors are writing to their thrill-seeking audience, and the amateurs are obviously exercising their fantasies. Of the new amateur authors, one of the best I know is KathyinFla who wrote one called "This is me surviving" that was on Frugal Squirrels until they took off the fiction section. Now, Kathy has her own blog site. http://gurlnoname.blogspot.com/

To answer the OP, Robinson Crusoe affected me more than any other book, probably since it was first, but Alas Babylon was a close second. 

I am still looking for something topical and realistic about today's actual economic woes, and how folks might deal with what we see coming down the pike. I see us facing a slow grind down in the economy, with some major bumps along the way, until the US reaches something like 3rd world country status. There will probably be civil disorder with the predictable responses by the authorities, which won't help matters. Eventually, we could land into something like Argentina's collapse (as documented by Ferfal), or worse. This line of thought almost inevitably leads to a despotic govt., and eventual resource wars. 

Anyone read anything like this lately?

I am put off by the outrageous resouces that fall into the laps of fictional heroes, by virtue of being filthy rich, or whatever. The phenominal prescience of the heroes is pretty bad, too. I want to find something realistic. Living through a collapse of any sort is about being resourceful on a day to day basis, IMHO.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

machinist - what you just commented on is why I'm liking Shattered - it's real and being rebuilt with what's there. And I think the government/financial aspects are closer to 'today' than I've ever seen.

The fantastic books - I don't think I've read, And my reall first read was Alan Hagan's 2 books and the start of the 3rd (he never finished that I know of, darn it).

Angie


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

A Wrinkle in the Skin - not the best, the first, but it really jarred me into looking at the world in a different way


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> And my reall first read was Alan Hagan's* 2 books *and the start of the 3rd (he never finished that I know of, darn it).
> 
> Angie


2 books???


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Wags said:


> 2 books???


I told you I hung around TB2K many years ago!


----------



## Wings (Jun 1, 2007)

What got me into prepping was reading about Hurricane Katrina on the Internet.

I haven't read a lot of fiction about prepping and survival. Though I'm not sure it fits squarely in that category, what I have read recently is the Hunger Games trilogy. It's not for everyone though and I found the violence rather disturbing, but it does give food for thought.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I've been doing 'this' all my life... Lucifers Hammer, I reckon, would be the first book that I read, that actually dealt with the 'issues'. Since, there have been many.


----------



## machinist (Aug 3, 2010)

Angie,

Where do I find Shattered? I tried Google, Amazon, but what I got didn't seem to be the book you were talking about.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

machinist said:


> Angie,
> 
> Where do I find Shattered? I tried Google, Amazon, but what I got didn't seem to be the book you were talking about.


It's called Shatter

http://www.amazon.com/Shatter-Deep-...=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1323563008&sr=1-6


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Outdoorsman Handbook by Clyde Ormond. 

I bought this book when I was about 14 years old (I'm now 51) and I have been hooked on doing things in the great outdoors ever since. I think I bought this book through the Outdoor Life magazines book club. I belonged to it for several years and bought several survival books. I've kept all of them and occasionally browse through them.


----------



## machinist (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks, Trisha. I'll check it out.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Freya said:


> Many of us have read many of them. They *all* can cause the need for more tinfoil. :TFH: All can make you not sleep well. :run: But there is always the one that either came first or hit the biggest nerve for you.
> 
> 
> *So which book freaked/concerned or affected you the most?
> ...


Rawles' "Patriots"


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Cabin Fever said:


> IMHO, "The Road" protrays the most relatistic account of what will happen to the majority of sheeple in a severe TEOTWAWKI scenario.


Now, "The Road" is dark in just about every way - dark - dark - dark !!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Not exactly the genre, but the "Earth's Children" series (Clan of the Cave Bear) series by Jean Auel provides a lot of good information on living off the land.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Trisha in WA said:


> It's called Shatter
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Shatter-Deep-...=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1323563008&sr=1-6


Thanks for correcting it for me. It's really good.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

machinist said:


> Angie,
> 
> Where do I find Shattered? I tried Google, Amazon, but what I got didn't seem to be the book you were talking about.


Check Lulu.com for Deep Winter, Shatter & Remenent. You can buy a PDF copy for just $5, of if you want hard copies contact the author through his blog - you can get them cheaper directly from him. 

http://www.deepwinterstory.blogspot.com/

You can also read his 4th book there as he posts chapters.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

AngieM2 said:


> Thanks for correcting it for me. It's really good.


Happy to help. I agree 100% FANTASTIC books.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I always forget about The Postman by D Brin. Great book


----------



## ekjns (May 31, 2002)

I loved 
Follow The River by Alexander Thom - Amazing Story about Mary Ingles not related to Mary Ingalls from LHP
My Side of The Mountain
Little House On The Prairie Series
Gap Creek

I will definitely check out some of the books posted! Love this thread!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

ekjns said:


> I loved
> Follow The River by Alexander Thom - Amazing Story about Mary Ingles not related to Mary Ingalls from LHP
> My Side of The Mountain
> Little House On The Prairie Series
> ...


Follow the River is a great book about survival!


----------



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

Okay...........don't laugh......but the FIRST was "The Long Winter" by Laura Ingalls Wilder. Really.

True story of survival.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

lorian said:


> Okay...........don't laugh......but the FIRST was "The Long Winter" by Laura Ingalls Wilder. Really.
> 
> True story of survival.


That was a great book!
I only a few years ago read the Little House series....and I am WAY past their target reading audience LOL But I loved them all!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've never read the Little House series, now I'll have to see if there are kindle editions.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

OH Angie! It's great fun to read those books. At least I think so. I'm pushing 40 and I know those are school age books, but I just had a blast reading them.


----------



## jethro1104 (Feb 15, 2007)

Unintended Consequences for me.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

I read the Little House series when I was a kid, and then was reading it to my kids last year. Picked up a lot of interesting tidbits from that. _Long Winter_ is definitely about survival since they nearly starved & froze to death! _Farmer Boy_ goes into great detail how they built things - and I think its my favorite of all the books.


----------



## debbiekatiesmom (Feb 24, 2009)

"one second after" author william forstchen has a series of short videos here talking about the book and preparedness that i really enjoyed listening to. he is a very good speaker

http://ncrenegade.com/safety-and-preparedness/


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Alan's Book. " We Interrupt This Program". I read it non-stop.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

debbiekatiesmom said:


> "one second after" author william forstchen has a series of short videos here talking about the book and preparedness that i really enjoyed listening to. he is a very good speaker
> 
> http://ncrenegade.com/safety-and-preparedness/


thanks for the link - lots of interesting and useful info


----------



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

Mine was not a book but a made for tv movie called The Day After, about nuclear war in the US. Late 70's or early 80's. I still think about it.


----------



## mouso (Oct 10, 2009)

The Long Winter was probably my first too. I've read it many times since I was a kid.



Wanderer0101 said:


> Though I have to say that Malevil is a very close second.


But having my dad hand me his copy of Malevil when I was in fifth grade couldn't have helped! It was the first grownup novel I ever read. Have tried to find it at every library I've been a member of since, but it's always not there or missing. 

As for others, have read most listed here, enjoyed almost all of them!


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

First, the Bible (KJV) stories read to me every day by Daddy and Mommy. They never pulled any punches. Some of those stories were hair-raising to a very small child. But I continued the tradition with my own children and they with theirs. Because that's how we learn about what real life is and how people should treat each other.

As a self-avowed bookworm from the day I could hold the pages in my own hands, I've read all of the books I've seen posted here. Extensive library, which has been passed down to the next generations so I cannot remember every title.

Watched the series World at War narrated by Walter Cronkite. THAT will blow your mind as a 12-year old!

Being a home-grown native Floridian and very familiar with it's geo/political nature, I have to say that the first time I read Alan's "We Interrupt this Program", my mind was bent out of shape for quite awhile. I felt as though I was actually living it and was quite ill. Gave me much to think about and do, and I hope our household is prepared for anything even close to such an event. Sister could not get past the "hit" and my Daddy said he'd already been through Hell and did not care to repeat the process. I read the whole thing again as a result of this thread. Same reaction. Best written thing since War of the Worlds, JMHO.

Thanks Alan :thumb:

In His Love
Mich


----------



## CoachB (Aug 30, 2011)

Patriots got me started. Lights Out and Alas Babylon were probably better reading.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

Strange Bear said:


> First one would be My Side of the Mountain


loved that book! read it in the forth grade.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

Patriots by Rawles, but I read it when it was the gay 90's and then changed to Triple Ought - very interesting.

Out of the Ashes some good tid bits here too.


Atlas Shrugged had the most impact.


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm loving the ideas thanks!! I've got several on order now at library! 

Someone asked about new books, there is a 3 book series, first one is called The Hunger Games, its St Walmart even, but I waited 2 weeks to get my copy from library and I read first book in 1 day!! Its about north America being abolished, and then there are 13 units of land sectioned out...all other land is off limits, but a few sneak under fence and hunt so they don't starve...then I guess the 13th unit rebelled against the capital and they blew them up somehow, and invented the hunger games...to remind the other 12one units not to rebel against big brother...so every 12-18 yr old had their name in a pot, each year they drew out a boy and a girl from each district to fight in the hunger games...but they have to literally fight to the death, surviving on foraging, hunting, natural first aid, etc... it was Sooo good yet scared and really got me thinking, I think theres a movie coming out in march


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

Welshmom said:


> Mine was not a book but a made for tv movie called The Day After, about nuclear war in the US. Late 70's or early 80's. I still think about it.


Yep, and I just watched "After Armageddon" the other day. It doesn't go deep into survival techniques, but the family's actions (right and wrong) gave accurate, IMO, insight into getting out of the city. 

I'm FAR from the city, but keep sending these titles to my grown kids who ARE in the city.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I can handle the "what if" questions. It's the "why" questions that motivate me to search for answers.

I don't read books that deal with survival situations. All my reading time is done online since at least 1999. It's been a wild ride. Now that youtube can add the visual, it's even more fascinating to explore the treasures still hidden from full view. 

I've been on a search for anyone or anything that could corroborate my own personal experience that I lived for 3 months in 1997. The only source of truth I've found is the Gospel of Thomas. I cried buckets when I read it for the first time, and laughing out loud at all the appropriate points. 

For me of the spirit, survival is a game played for learning lessons. While very important, those lessons do not touch the spirit.


----------



## ekjns (May 31, 2002)

Cabin Fever said:


> Follow the River is a great book about survival!


Believe it or not I read it the first time in high school cannot believe the events recorded and yet I know they are true even if it is fiction.....similar scenarios of course happened.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

"We Interrupt this program"
"World Made By Hand" By J. Knutsler
"The Road"

All have changed my way of thinking and way of living.

reading Alan's book was the first time I had ever in my spoiled world, contemplated that the world would not just continue as it always had...It affected me more than anything in my adult life...I became a hard core prepper soon after reading..as well as I converted those around me with it..


----------

